# Germany Passport



## stoned7 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All,

My brother have been living in Germany for over 8 years on student visa and he is going to get married soon with a German citizen. He is been legal through out all this time. I have few questions

1) When he apply for German citizenship
2) How long will it take him get his passport
3) Is it faster for him to apply through other means beside marriage

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Auswärtiges Amt - FAQ - I am married to a German national. Can I apply for German citizenship?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

stoned7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My brother have been living in Germany for over 8 years on student visa and he is going to get married soon with a German citizen. He is been legal through out all this time. I have few questions
> 
> ...


He can't apply for naturalisation when on a student permit. He can apply after he got married, he switched to a spouse permit and the marriage has been subsisting for at least two years.

Under current legislation, processing time is up to 6 months but an application can be put on hold if the authorities need further documents, etc.

Once the authorities have agreed to naturalise him, he has to renounce his Pakistani nationality. This takes at least 3 months but can take a lot longer.

Only once he has the renunciation certificate he can get his naturalisation certificate with which he can apply for a German passport. If he pays the fee for expedited processing, he gets the passport after 72 hours.


----------



## stoned7 (Jul 22, 2015)

ALKB said:


> He can't apply for naturalisation when on a student permit. He can apply after he got married, he switched to a spouse permit and the marriage has been subsisting for at least two years.
> 
> Under current legislation, processing time is up to 6 months but an application can be put on hold if the authorities need further documents, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response.

This means he is looking at minimum 2 years 9 months to 3 years if everything goes normal and there are no additional document requirements.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

stoned7 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> This means he is looking at minimum 2 years 9 months to 3 years if everything goes normal and there are no additional document requirements.


Yes.

He will need some time to prepare his documents anyhow, have some things translated and notarised, pass the naturalisation test, etc. it's not quickly done.

He will also need to be in preferably full time employment (NOT a fixed term contract!), and he has to have been in employment for at least 6 months with that employer at the time of application. He can't rely on public funds to finance his living expenses.


----------

